# Hopper removal



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all. I've seen lots of pictures of people removing hoppers and replacing with something smaller for manually feeding in beans. Is there anything in particular that works best for this or is it machine specific. It has to look good of course!

Thanks!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Camera lens hood


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This may help explain jeebsy's post a little more

[video=youtube;g_x-B5fUTUw]


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Numerous things you can use to form the hopper, piece of alloy tube, drainpipe adaptor, check the measurements and look around somewhere like B&Q.

Be aware this restricts the amount of beans that are available for immediate use. ie single dose.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Aeropress funnels, if you have a spare kicking around also work


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Forgot to mention this thread.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22228-Group-buy-Borosilicate-Glass-tube-Hopper&highlight=borosilicate

Ian


----------

